# SSD zeigt zu wenig Speicher



## aerox491 (11. November 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,


gestern habe ich meinen ersten PC selbst zusammengebaut. Es stimmt alles so weit. Jedoch habe ich nur (bis jetzt) ein Problem.
Ich habe meine alte Festplatte genommen (wo schon Windows 7, 32bit drauf ist). Nun zum Problem:
Die SSD von Crucial (256GB) habe ich auch mit angeschlossen. Wenn ich auf "Arbeitsplatz" gehe, steht da halt ein Speicher (meine Normale Festplatte) mit 1TB und noch eine Festplatte (denke das müsste die SSD sein, da ich sonst kein anderes Speichermedium angeschlossen habe), bei dieser wird jedoch nur 20GB angezeigt...
Was habe ich falsch gemacht oder was stimmt da nicht? Treiber sind alle Installiert, hilft mir bitte


----------



## locojens (11. November 2014)

Geh mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung da kannst du sehen ob auf der SSD nur die Start-Partition und 20GB Windows-Partition sind und ob der Rest unbelegt ist.


----------



## aerox491 (11. November 2014)

Und wie komm ich da hin  wollte sowieso auf die SSD heute das Windows installieren...lieber zuerst gucken oder soll ich mal einfach installieren versuchen?


----------



## keinnick (11. November 2014)

aerox491 schrieb:


> Und wie komm ich da hin  wollte sowieso auf die SSD heute das Windows installieren...lieber zuerst gucken oder soll ich mal einfach installieren versuchen?



Die findest Du so: Wie kann ich die Datenträgerverwaltung in Windows 7 öffnen?

Wenn Du aber eh alles platt machst und neu installierst kannst Du Dir das vermutlich auch sparen.


----------



## locojens (11. November 2014)

So klappt das.   

Let me google that for you


----------



## aerox491 (11. November 2014)

Ich kenne mich da nicht sehr aus, wie gesagt, das erste mal 
Was sagen mir diese Optionen aus? Woran erkenne ich das alles ok ist und woran das nichts ok ist?


----------



## locojens (11. November 2014)

Balken beim entsprechenden Datenträger ansehen ... oben blau ist eine Partition ... ist der Balken schwarz ist es unbelegter Speicherplatz ... aber selbst das zeigt das Tool an. Unter den gefundenen Seiten sind schon sehr viele Ergebnisse bei welchen erklärt wird wie man eine Partition vergrößert oder Verkleinert.

siehe z.Bsp.: hier http://www.informationsarchiv.net/galleries/articles/540/?page=3 Festplatte partitionieren unter Windows 7: Win 7 Festplatte partitionieren, Auswahlmenü bei Rechtsklick auf Partition - Seite 4

Quelle: informationsarchiv.net

Alles wo "Nicht Zugeordnet" dransteht ist Freier nicht partitionierter Speicherplatz. D.h. wenn da dann hinter C: knapp 200GB frei sind könntest du die Partition mit dem Programm bis zum Ende vergrößern.


----------



## aerox491 (11. November 2014)

Pic-Upload.de - KA1.png

Pic-Upload.de - KAA.png

so siehts aus, da steht die 20 GB sind "virtueller Speicherplatz", ka wo der herkommt.
Die SSD wird bei mir gar nicht angezeigt bei Arbeitsplatz, aber bei dem Programm steht SSD = Datenträger 0

HMMM ????


----------



## aloha84 (11. November 2014)

aerox491 schrieb:


> Pic-Upload.de - KA1.png
> 
> Pic-Upload.de - KAA.png
> 
> ...


 
...und da steht auch "nicht zugeordnet".
Also mal nen rechtsklick drauf machen und formatieren.


----------



## aerox491 (11. November 2014)

Ich hab in einem Threath gelesen man sollte eine SSD niemals formatieren...?


----------



## Robstar85 (11. November 2014)

Im Arbeitplatz werden nur Partitionen angezeigt. Keine Laufwerke. 
Du hast auf Datenträger1 zwei Partitionen. 
C: mit 911GB 
und D: mit 20GB warum auch immer. irgendwie finde ich diese Partition unnötig.

Bei der SSD is noch gar keine Partition erstellt. Deswegen siehst du sie auch nicht im Arbeitsplatz. 

Du kannst nun in der Datenträgerverwaltung mit einem rechten Mausklick auf Datenträger0 "ein einfaches Volume" erstellen. Dann siehst du die SSD auch im Arbeitsplatz und kannst drauf zugreifen.





> Ich hab in einem Threath gelesen man sollte eine SSD niemals formatieren...?


das war blödsinn, was du da gelesen hast


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. November 2014)

Man soll sie nicht defragmentieren.


----------



## aloha84 (11. November 2014)

aerox491 schrieb:


> Ich hab in einem Threath gelesen man sollte eine SSD niemals formatieren...?


 
Ja man kann es auch sein lassen --> dann kannst du sie aber leider nicht benutzen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. November 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja man kann es auch sein lassen --> dann kannst du sie aber leider nicht benutzen.


Das ist wieder so ein "Zen Moment"


----------

